# Decaf recommendations 2018



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

What are your latest recommendations for decafs as of May 2018 onwards? Blends or single origin beans?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Atkinsons decaf Santos SO I can recommend as a decent all-rounder.

It's dark roasted so not too subtle but works very well in and out of milk..... I couldn't tell it was decaf in terms of taste, dealing with the beans etc.

Other than that nothing new from me - I'm hoping roasters start to do more decaf blends as I think that's where it's lacking


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Atkinsons decaf Santos SO I can recommend as a decent all-rounder.


Thanks! Not so many of us drinking decaf, but it matters for those that do.

My recent experiences:

Union Maraba Rwanda - liked this one

Jaramillo Columbian - you probably never heard of this, bought it at the Show. It's really nice. No roast date on the packet, though.

Decadent Kenyan - liked this. Not keen on the rest of DD, though the Sumatran is interesting as well. Ethiopian just OK. I bought the 6-pack.

Taylor St. Columbian - tasted nice at the Show but couldn't reproduce that at home. Prefer the three above.

Real Finca Ceylon Guatemala - tasted nice

Rave Jalapa and Brazilian - both quite tasty


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good info cheers


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Thanks! Not so many of us drinking decaf, but it matters for those that do.
> 
> My recent experiences:
> 
> ...


Rave Jalapa sounds interesting - does the cocoa really come through?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Coffee compass Sumatran swiss water was really yum. Yesterday i ordered their new Guatemala Fincoa El Hato CO2 to try.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Coffee compass Sumatran swiss water was really yum. Yesterday i ordered their new Guatemala Fincoa El Hato CO2 to try.


Nice one inspector - what roast level was it? CC are often quite dark


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Rave Jalapa sounds interesting - does the cocoa really come through?


It was over a month ago. Unfortunately I haven't got to the stage of archiving taste notes, just the shot data at present. I got the Rave Jalapa because the Jalapa I got from James Gourmet in January was the best coffee I've tasted all year. Unfortunately they ran out. The Rave wasn't quite as good - the roast I guess.

Enjoying the Jaramillo Columbian at present. Well worth a try. No coffee details on the site that I can see - paid £5 a bag at the Show.

http://www.jaramillocafe.com


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> What are your latest recommendations for decafs as of May 2018 onwards? Blends or single origin beans?


Have you tried the swiss water decaf from coffee direct? I find it good with no aftertaste...


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice one inspector - what roast level was it? CC are often quite dark


Roast level is dark as you can see from the picture. It has been roasted 6 days ago so straight into kinu.15gr in 30gr out in 28 seconds. It is the best decaf i have ever tried so far i can tell you that. Smells great tastes great. Chocolaty, and rich. Can't describe exactly what it taste like, just yum


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Tanguero said:


> Have you tried the swiss water decaf from coffee direct? I find it good with no aftertaste...


It's on my list of decafs but haven't tried it - other users say rich and chocolatey. It's expensive for 250g but gets cheaper for 500g. A good Columbian keeps you in satisfying coffee. That and a good Guatemalan. I like the look of the Finca el Hato pictured above. That's a contender.

I'm still exploring right now - haven't had enough of the African single origins. I've been liking the Kenyan and Rwandan ones I've tried. I think the DD Ethiopian was over-roasted, quite dark. Didn't work for me. I'm finding medium to medium-dark a bit more interesting. I always drink with milk.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I've got 3 different decaf beans from Decadent Decaf, only tried Costa Rica so far, Costa Rica: Strictly Hard Bean: Swiss Water. I liked its hints of slightly fruity freshness (for the lack of better articulation), even though the bag says nutty and chocolate.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I finished my 6 pack from DD. Of those Kenyan was the best, followed by Sumatran. I think Coffee Compass roast their beans? Is this correct?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

CC roast their beans.

DD don't put roast date on which concerns me a little though they've always felt fresh enough

I must try the Sumatran again some time


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@kennyboy993 definitely try that Guatemalan i have mentioned. I have tried at least 15 decaf blends and origins. Easy dialling and taste wise Guatemalan is top of my list.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Going through the DD Sumatran at the moment. I now have a Mazzer Major to replace my SJ. I now rate the Sumatran above the Jaramillo Columbian and the Jaramillo above the Union Rwanda, I'm really enjoying it. Plenty of body and character and a good nutty taste with some complexity. I had it a few months ago and liked it then as well.

Any recommendations for other Sumatran decafs?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Coffeecompass has a new web page now and offering even a greater discount for the first orders with the code they email you but, prices seems all gone up. Last week I paid that Guatemalan decaf £10.50 for 500gr now it is £13.50. Thats a bit steep. They must have seen my big thumbs up for these beans









I mean generally web page looks nicer and is a lot faster than before but most of the prices have gone up :s

edit: when you add it in your basket it shows £12.50

Still %20 price hike on a Kg is too much imo


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Today price dropped to £12 for 500 gr and the other bean prices seem to come down a little. I truly dont mind if they increase the Kg price by £1 as it has been quite long time they havent increased the prices. But £3 increase on a kg still too much imo. Oh well now i need a %20 discount code lol


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Started on my 500g bag of Coffee Compass Guatemalan Finca El Hato. This was a good recommendation, and I'm enjoying it. Quite an earthy coffee with a fairly intense flavour. Roast just right - not too dark. I was expecting a sweeter more Columbian style, but this works just fine.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Started on my 500g bag of Coffee Compass Guatemalan Finca El Hato. This was a good recommendation, and I'm enjoying it. Quite an earthy coffee with a fairly intense flavour. Roast just right - not too dark. I was expecting a sweeter more Columbian style, but this works just fine.


Good news.

I ordered the same and am hoping for delivery Monday or Tuesday.

Really enjoying some decaf variety again and currently finishing off rave Swiss water decaf which is a good all rounder.

However on balance still not had anything that quite competes with union decaf blend


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> However on balance still not had anything that quite competes with union decaf blend


That's a dark roast from Rwanda + Sumatra. Should be a pretty earthy and intense flavour. Do you prefer this to single origins from Rwanda or Sumatra? Both good in themselves.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I do prefer it to SO at the moment though am open to trying more SO hence the Guatemalan


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Try Guatemalan 1:2 ratio in about 28 seconds.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anybody tried crankhouses decaf? I'm gonna guess it would be a lighter roast than some of the ones listed here


----------



## alexnd (May 8, 2018)

@kennyboy993 I noticed you had a thread searching for a decaf tasting similar to Rave's Chatswood Blend, have you had any luck with the search?

I just got into decaf and liked Ozone's Swiss Water decaf from La Encantadora (Colombia) but at £10 per 250g it's expensive.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

khampal said:


> Has anybody tried crankhouses decaf? I'm gonna guess it would be a lighter roast than some of the ones listed here


I've tried their Quindio Columbian decaf and couldn't get it working well in espresso - a bit lifeless.

Can't remember the roast though certainly wasn't dark dark.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

alexnd said:


> @kennyboy993 I noticed you had a thread searching for a decaf tasting similar to Rave's Chatswood Blend, have you had any luck with the search?
> 
> I just got into decaf and liked Ozone's Swiss Water decaf from La Encantadora (Colombia) but at £10 per 250g it's expensive.


My search continues Alex - can't find anything like it in decaf. I think chatswood is mixing South American and south East Asian and the result is amazing!

What's the taste notes on the ozone Colombian?


----------



## alexnd (May 8, 2018)

The bag says milk chocolate and fruit berries, but I don't think I've tasted berries yet (could be my method, I'm pulling double shots on the Flair and drinking them straight). It tastes kind of chocolate-y to me; I'd describe it as heavy body, and it's a darker roast than Chatswood.

I actually have the Union decaf blend on order so I might compare it with the Ozone decaf when it arrives.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

alexnd said:


> The bag says milk chocolate and fruit berries, but I don't think I've tasted berries yet (could be my method, I'm pulling double shots on the Flair and drinking them straight). It tastes kind of chocolate-y to me; I'd describe it as heavy body, and it's a darker roast than Chatswood.
> 
> I actually have the Union decaf blend on order so I might compare it with the Ozone decaf when it arrives.


Sounds right up my street - don't suppose you'd mind posting a pic of the beans Alex? I don't like things too dark these days...... @Mrboots2u would be proud of me


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Redber Coffee Roasters Central American decaf blend ( Co2), medium roast. Great through an Aeropress and the only brew so far that I drink black.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:



> Sounds right up my street - don't suppose you'd mind posting a pic of the beans Alex? I don't like things too dark these days...... @Mrboots2u would be proud of me










.

As an observation I always find Union's description of their roast levels a little askew . This is though one the problems of trying to give this as a standardised description . Anyway their light espresso blends were always tasty but comparatively more developed than other roasters using the same description> I was always a few notches coarser on the EK using them.

The test for me was whether any of that development came through in Roast taste characteristics. Glad to say for me it didn't.


----------



## alexnd (May 8, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Sounds right up my street - don't suppose you'd mind posting a pic of the beans Alex? I don't like things too dark these days...... @Mrboots2u would be proud of me


Not at all!

Chatswood is on the bottom, Ozone at the top.









Not sure why the image is rotated on the post, here's a link to a higher resolution version:


http://imgur.com/PIxWFdv


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Try Guatemalan 1:2 ratio in about 28 seconds.


This Finca El Hato is getting better and better - about a week in now. 1:2 is good but I'm going up to 1:3 and even more. With the Mazzer Major and my Classic on song this is the best combination I've had yet.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

alexnd said:


> Not at all!
> 
> Chatswood is on the bottom, Ozone at the top.
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a quirk of the forum. For some steange reason it assumes you want the image in landscape mode. Cropping it almost square usually fixes it.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Inspector said:


> @kennyboy993 definitely try that Guatemalan i have mentioned. I have tried at least 15 decaf blends and origins. Easy dialling and taste wise Guatemalan is top of my list.


Can't to grips with the CC Guatemalan inspector - any tips on espresso recipe?

I'm drinking with added water mainly a la americano etc.

Are you doing 1:2 espresso?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

We mainly drink it as a flat white. My ratio is 15gr in 30 out in about 27-28 seconds. No pre infusion. But for espresso 1:2.5 works better i think.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Question - What's the best supermarket decaf you can lay your hands on quickly? I ran out yesterday on a Saturday, so checked out my local Tesco, M&S, Sainsbury and Waitrose. I rule out the Tesco Taylor St decaf as pretty poor, and nothing special from Sainsbury. My go-to has been M&S Columbian which is excellent, but that's ground (I used to re-grind it finer). Illy ground decaf is OK but not as good. So this time I tried Waitrose Peru which are the only decaf beans I can see from these four.

Result has been OK. Rather dry and earthy. Not a great coffee but not a bad one either. Can't complain for £3.50 a packet - it's very drinkable. That's half the price of the El Hato I have on order.

Any other experiences from buying decaf off the shelf in supermarkets? I don't know if Costa, Starbucks or Nero are alternatives for going in and buying a bag of decaf beans over the counter. Anyone know?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have read illy decaf also good


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Illy decaf very good I've found. No decaf beans in any supermarkets in my experience - just ground.

Non in Nero's not tried Starbucks


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm starting to find the Waitrose Peru beans quite more-ish. I think this becomes my decaf bean of choice in the major supermarkets.

UPDATE: I find I'm preferring drinking it to the El Hato. That's just plain weird. It's quite a dry and neutral taste, but works beautifully with milk. It's quite a dark oily roast. For £3.50 a bag this is going to see some action.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Coming to the end of a kilo of El Hato so considering what to order next. Fancy a bit of a change. Possibilities:

- DD Sumatra Mandheling. Always liked that one

- DD Kenya. This was very good but a bit pricey

- Another Guatemalan.... usually get good results with those

- Kenny's Union Decaf favourite.... Did you compare this with El Hato? What was the result?

- ??? other. Any suggestions?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Any lighter roast decaf recommendations for espresso? Cheers


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Still resting the Union blend les24 - will report back soon


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Still resting the Union blend les24 - will report back soon


Look forward to it - you've tried El Hato by now?

I exist on Waitrose Peru beans when caught short, but I really like them so not suffering. I ordered some Neighbourhood Sugercane Huila Columbian since I had a 10% code. Will see what that gives. I'm missing El Hato already so may have to re-order.


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> Look forward to it - you've tried El Hato by now?
> 
> I exist on Waitrose Peru beans when caught short, but I really like them so not suffering. I ordered some Neighbourhood Sugercane Huila Columbian since I had a 10% code. Will see what that gives. I'm missing El Hato already so may have to re-order.


I have always wondered what the Waitrose beans were like, does it have the nutty aftertaste the pack claims?

Alternatively should I skip the Waitrose step and go straight for the El Hato?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

VivaLaTank said:


> I have always wondered what the Waitrose beans were like, does it have the nutty aftertaste the pack claims?
> 
> Alternatively should I skip the Waitrose step and go straight for the El Hato?


I really like the Waitrose Peru, as I keep saying. Dark roast, quite oily. Yes - lingering nutty taste is a good description. It's a dry taste, not exactly earthy but not sweet like Columbian can be. Very moreish. El Hato is very satisfying - very good taste, more complex with some sweeter notes, medium or medium-dark roast, not sure the difference exactly.

My recommendation is to get both and alternate them. They more or less work on the same grinder setting. The Waitrose is £3.50 a packet so what's to lose? They're the only decaf bean the supermarkets stock, so good news that it's a decent one, at least for me.

Update: First shot with Neighbourhood Columbian San Agustino Huila. Pleasant, darkish roast. 4 days from roast date so should mature a little. First impressions are rather generic - no real complexity but a good cup nevertheless and satisfying. With my recently acquired Mazzer Major grinder and my Classic which has been on song recently I'm not really getting any bad cups. Very noticeable step up in general taste quality.


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

@les24preludes Thank you, I ended up picking up a pack of the Waitrose Peru today!


----------



## english john (May 22, 2018)

I have just had some El Hato. Very good as a V60 . I have just finished a bag of Pilgrims Coffee decaf blend - Indonesia/Costa Rica CO2 method, which is not on their site now. Rich body , with a slight touch of stone fruit.. On the site now is a coffee from Congo which I hope someone will try!


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Sainsburys..do a nice one I forgot its name, I'll check when I go down stairs. I've only tried it in a moka pot though. On offer at minute at £3.50....usually £5 I think.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Wuyang said:


> Sainsburys..do a nice one I forgot its name, I'll check when I go down stairs. I've only tried it in a moka pot though. On offer at minute at £3.50....usually £5 I think.


Most of the supermarket coffee are £3.50. Good value. But as far as I know only Waitrose do decaf beans. The best ground decaf is M&S house blend which is Columbian and very nice.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Comparing to freshly roasted stuff, decaf or not, supermarket beans are dreadful.

I think some folks here seemed to rate Illy decaf. I tried, wasn't for me.

I am yet to try Square Mile roasters decaf which apparently is really good. It's expensive though.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Square mile decaf is good but you are right, it is expensive.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Square mile decaf is good but you are right, it is expensive.


Square Mile is another Peru coffee, so is it substantially better than the Waitrose beans?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

les24preludes said:


> Most of the supermarket coffee are £3.50. Good value. But as far as I know only Waitrose do decaf beans. The best ground decaf is M&S house blend which is Columbian and very nice.


Right..sorry for the delay. Sainsburys......."RAW BEAN" proper coffee, Definitely Decaf, 100% Chemical Free, Swiss Water Decaf, Single Origin, Strength 4.....( says with notes of dark cocoa and walnuts). Roasted date printed on side.

Enjoying


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't lie I'm on a tight budget. I might get the popcorn popper out and try roasting again, but it would have to be something not too highly priced and not too challenging to roast. So any suggestions? Moka pot coffee and I like chocolate, nut caramel type flavours.

cheers wuyang


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Wuyang said:


> Right..sorry for the delay. Sainsburys......."RAW BEAN" proper coffee, Definitely Decaf, 100% Chemical Free, Swiss Water Decaf, Single Origin, Strength 4.....( says with notes of dark cocoa and walnuts). Roasted date printed on side. Enjoying


Looks like Columbian, but it's ground coffee not beans. May well be nice like the M&S ground Columbian, which I used to grind finer for espresso. Good price.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah sorry, missed that. I used to grind all my beans with my lido, but I sold that when I stopped having coffee and have just been buying ground recently. Think I'm going to start maybe roasting and grinding my own again.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Tried the Union Decaf Blend for first time. New IMS shower screen so everything clean. I was rather disappointed. Apparently it's Rwanda+Sumatra, but the blend loses the distinctive character of each single origin. Of my recent purchases I'd put Guatemala Finca El Hato top followed by Waitrose Peru beans, and the Union decaf trailing behind somewhere. I haven't had any luck yet with blends, so probably give them a miss in future. I would like to come back to Decadent's Kenya and also Sumatra, which were both good.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I note that forum favourites foundry now do a decaf, Huye Mountain Decaf - anybody tried this? Tempted to buy it, especially since there is a forum discount


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

khampal said:


> I note that forum favourites foundry now do a decaf, Huye Mountain Decaf - anybody tried this? Tempted to buy it, especially since there is a forum discount


Actually just ordered this, will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm presently using 3 beans - El Hato, Waitrose Cuba and Union Decaf Blend. The Union I like least, so I've been mixing it with the others. 50-50 mix with either El Hato or Waitrose produces a better coffee than Union alone. 33-33-33 mix of all three is pretty good. The Waitrose is a good mixer because it's a dark oily roast with quite a strong taste so it beefs up blander alternatives.

I only drink a kind of flat white/cappuccino which is 1:2 brew ratio and 1:3.5 coffee to milk (18-36-120). So all comments are just for milk based drinks. As we know, darker and more intense roasts usually give good results with milk, and the Waitrose Cuba at £3.50 (and the only supermarket decaf beans currently) is a handy thing to have about the house. The El Hato has more interesting taste notes, and is a good companion once one starts blending.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I was running out of El Hato and happened to be in M&S so picked up a couple of packs of House Blend, which is ground decaf at £3.50. The good thing about having a grinder as good as a Major is that it makes the best out of what you put through it, and this came out really nice. I had good times with the Waitrose Peru, which is intense but quite dry, and coming back to a Columbian single origin (which this is) reminds me of how pleasant Columbian coffee is. I'm perfectly happy to go through a pack or two of this M&S. Half the price of online beans, too.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My latest find is Rave's Ethiopian CO2 Gamoji. I like this so much I re-ordered a kilo. It's a really good decaf, medium roast, light but with good complexity and aftertaste. Delicious - recommended. At £6.25 it's a good price too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

My latest find is hasbean Colombian Pitalito. Medium to dark - lovely balanced acidity I haven't found in other decafs.

Very very nice - will be ordering lots more


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation: I've just ordered some to try.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Square mile decaf is good but you are right, it is expensive.


Inspector - what decaf are you drinking these days? I can see you've tried so many.

I didn't get on well with that Guatemalan from CC, can't remember what the problem was now - may well have been me.

I'm on the hunt again for a good allrounder - something that works in americano and milk drinks, quite dark but not oily....... what rave might call medium/dark


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Inspector - what decaf are you drinking these days? I can see you've tried so many.
> 
> I didn't get on well with that Guatemalan from CC, can't remember what the problem was now - may well have been me.
> 
> I'm on the hunt again for a good allrounder - something that works in americano and milk drinks, quite dark but not oily....... what rave might call medium/dark


Have been drinking Coffee direct's Swiss water decaf which we find pretty good and not bad value if you buy 900 g bags.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tanguero said:


> Have been drinking Coffee direct's Swiss water decaf which we find pretty good and not bad value if you buy 900 g bags.


Thanks - do they put roast dates on the bag? I can't find out much about the blend from the website, eg origins, notes etc


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks - do they put roast dates on the bag? I can't find out much about the blend from the website, eg origins, notes etc


Roast dates usually one or two days before sending.

Havent found much info on the blend/ beans other than the decaf process.

Comes in resealable bags with the oneway valve so you can squeeze the air out if you dont need them all.

Have been buying other beans from them without problem.

Often getting offers of discount for sharing etc.

Bigger bags 900g are much better value.

I have 5 weekly subscription saving 15%


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Been drinking ManCoCo's current CO2 decaf blend. It's buttery smooth, pretty chocolatey smell and flavour, nutty I'd say. Goes a treat in my morning flat whites. £6/250g.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Caravan's Decaf SO is pretty good.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Inspector said:


> Roast level is dark as you can see from the picture. It has been roasted 6 days ago so straight into kinu.15gr in 30gr out in 28 seconds. It is the best decaf i have ever tried so far i can tell you that. Smells great tastes great. Chocolaty, and rich. Can't describe exactly what it taste like, just yum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good recommendation, I'm really enjoying the CC Guatemalan and it's no hardship moving to decaf. I found that they need quite a fine grind, at least 3 marks finer on the Niche than CC Mystery beans.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

jonners said:


> Good recommendation, I'm really enjoying the CC Guatemalan and it's no hardship moving to decaf. I found that they need quite a fine grind, at least 3 marks finer on the Niche than CC Mystery beans.


yes they do need finer grind. Im glad you enjoying them.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

Thank you to all the contributors to this thread especially les24preludes, kennyboy993 and Inspector - it has been a really useful reference for getting started on quality decaf.

I'm going to do a taste comparison between Redber's Mexican, Colombian and Guatemalan decaf beans and then test the best against Coffee Compass's Guatemalan bean.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

Just found a very pleasant decaf blend produced by a local roaster - Don Joaco by coffeegems.co.uk. Its a blend of Colombian/Brazilian beans decaffeinated using Swiss Water (CO2) method. Tastes lovely and not too expensive either.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Just found a very pleasant decaf blend produced by a local roaster - Don Joaco by coffeegems.co.uk. Its a blend of Colombian/Brazilian beans decaffeinated using Swiss Water (CO2) method. Tastes lovely and not too expensive either.


Thanks for the tip, I had a quick look.

Does the bag have a roast date on it? Also could u have a guess on the roast level - eg dark?


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I had a quick look.
> 
> Does the bag have a roast date on it? Also could u have a guess on the roast level - eg dark?


The bag that I bought came from the roaster's stall at our market and didn't feature a roast date. Its listed as a dark roast on the bag but its certainly not as dark as some of the most recent Coffee Compass beans have been.

PM your address to me & I'll send you a few beans to try.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cheers - very kind, have pm'd you. Please let me pay for postage or something.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Just opening my 20th successive bag of M&S Decaf. It's Columbian, I love it, and it's all I drink, and for £3.50 a bag that suits me. Always 18g in to my Baby Gaggia and 40g in the cup, then add 125ml frothed milk. The coffee is already ground, but I grind it finer in my Mazzer Major. At this point I've no idea if I'm going to go online and buy anything else. It would be over twice the price including delivery. Maybe I'll cave in at some point.

I'm astonished at how much I've dropped into a routine after having experimented so much with grinders, making DIY doserless conversions, and everything else. I mean - 20 successive bags of the same coffee can't be normal on this forum!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Marmottefarcie said:


> The bag that I bought came from the roaster's stall at our market and didn't feature a roast date. Its listed as a dark roast on the bag but its certainly not as dark as some of the most recent Coffee Compass beans have been.
> 
> PM your address to me & I'll send you a few beans to try.


Thanks Marmott for sending me the beans sample. Some sample - looks like over half a bag!

They're really nice too, easy to work with and versatile without being too dark - great for espresso.

Thanks again man, I'll do the same for u one day.


----------



## Rob Bob (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi,

My wife is pregnant and I wanted to choose best decaf coffee for her to drink, I was thinking about SWP processed coffee brands (I read about them there *best organic decaf coffee*) and have chosen *Don Pablo Decaf Coffee. *What do you think about this brand it is good to consume for pregnant women?


----------

